# Post (cichlid) Hybrids Here



## The Predator

Post any cichlid hybrid, or any other hybrid. I would love to see what blendings you can make


----------



## furious piranha

i know someone here has a jd/texas....it basically looks like a lightly colored jd


----------



## lewis

weird fish.


----------



## furious piranha

looks liek a jag jd


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Managuense-Labiatum Cross


----------



## Feeder_Phish

KING KONG PARROT


----------



## Joga Bonito

a bunch on CM
 Hybrids


----------



## Tranaconda

heres a crappy pic of my Jack Texie (jd/Texas)


----------



## The Predator

Tranaconda said:


> heres a crappy pic of my Jack Texie (jd/Texas)


NIce! did you make it your self? How big is it?

Yeah my carpinte and JD look like potential mates and they laid eggs once. THey disapeared cause my funkin pleco.

feeder phish, is the big one a managuense RD cross?


----------



## xufury

feeder phish, I love your kongkong parrot, nice kok and red


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> heres a crappy pic of my Jack Texie (jd/Texas)


NIce! did you make it your self? How big is it?

Yeah my carpinte and JD look like potential mates and they laid eggs once. THey disapeared cause my funkin pleco.

feeder phish, is the big one a managuense RD cross?
[/quote]

yes and none of them are mine


----------



## The Predator

can you guys dig up anything else?


----------



## Feeder_Phish

i dont what the hell this is rd/dovii hybrid???????

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/attachme...entid=6627&stc=

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/attachme...entid=6628&stc=

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/attachme...ntid=6629&stc=1

jack dempsey convict hybrid










Texas jaguar hybrid










CarpinteXConXDevilXMidas


----------



## Tranaconda

Scott C said:


> heres a crappy pic of my Jack Texie (jd/Texas)


NIce! did you make it your self? How big is it?

Yeah my carpinte and JD look like potential mates and they laid eggs once. THey disapeared cause my funkin pleco.

feeder phish, is the big one a managuense RD cross?
[/quote]

hes around 2inches ya i i had a female jd who laid eggs once a month like clock work


----------



## B. Rodgers

I clicked that link Henry to go to CM.com and this is what I got...

IPB WARNING [2] load_template(CACHE_PATHskin_cache/cacheid_9/skin_global.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory (Line: 482 of /sources/functions.php)


----------



## The Predator

B. Rodgers said:


> I clicked that link Henry to go to CM.com and this is what I got...
> 
> IPB WARNING [2] load_template(CACHE_PATHskin_cache/cacheid_9/skin_global.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory (Line: 482 of /sources/functions.php)


me to

those hybrids are awesome.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Cichla temensis, Cichla monoculus hybrid










i like this FH


----------



## Joga Bonito

B. Rodgers said:


> I clicked that link Henry to go to CM.com and this is what I got...
> 
> IPB WARNING [2] load_template(CACHE_PATHskin_cache/cacheid_9/skin_global.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory (Line: 482 of /sources/functions.php)


me to

those hybrids are awesome.
[/quote]

link works fine


----------



## The Predator

hmm, interesting.

Can south and central hybrid and can south or central hybrid with african? I heard of uaru and tilapias breeding in florida but it sounded like BS.


----------



## The Predator

any more pics?


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> any more pics?


ROSE QUEENS



















FIRE MOUTH X BLOOD PARROT



















Fortune fish i dont know what the hell it is though



















Aquarama grand cahmpion FH










Champion FH










TEXAS X PARROT










TEXAS X CONVICT


----------



## Feeder_Phish

MANACONDA(MY FAV HYBRID








)
cross of a Jaguar (managuense) and a Red terror (festae)










heres some more pics
http://www.pbase.com/pschia/cichlids&page=all
search for manaconda in the gallery


----------



## The Predator

damn the manaconda is hot! Anyway, wich one is the BP x texas?


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> damn the manaconda is hot! Anyway, wich one is the BP x texas?











BLUE ONE IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## Kohan Bros.

first time ive seen a jag x feaste


----------



## The Predator

IS it the one under the jewel?

Anyone seen jag x JD?


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> IS it the one under the jewel?
> 
> Anyone seen jag x JD?


yes below the jewel

i think its the only blue one in the pic


----------



## The Predator

Any1 else?


----------



## The Predator

bump


----------



## lewis

Can you get a jag and a uro cross would it look like the manaconda


----------



## The Predator

i believe manaconda is fesae x jag


----------



## ronnie

here is my baby


----------



## The Predator

Dovimac


----------



## lewis

I no manaconda is j.agxfestae but a uro is also known as fake festae so would it look like it in a way


----------



## Oscar Benitz

ronnie said:


> here is my baby


Nice pics, I'm talking about the signature







. A MUSIC fan, pretty rare this days







.


----------



## Serygo

Feeder_Phish said:


> Cichla temensis, Cichla monoculus hybrid


How do u know thats a Cichla Temensis, Cichla Monoculus hybrid?

I previously thought that there has been no Cichla Temensis bred in captivity.

Please revise your statement above unless you can prove that they are half temensis.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes

Here is a hybrid of a Sunshine Peacock and an Electric blue Ahli


----------



## ronnie

Oscar Benitz said:


> here is my baby


Nice pics, I'm talking about the signature







. A MUSIC fan, pretty rare this days







.

:laugh:
[/quote]

thanks man.....times like today.. you really need some good music to get your blood flowing...


----------



## The Predator

heres one i found:

JD x Trimac


----------



## The Predator

heres the JD x Managuense


----------



## Gordeez

Here was my, some kind of hybrid, Brujo








Looked like a Trimac early on, the plain butt ugly at about 5 inches, and at about 11 inches, here he was in all his Glory.


----------



## PiranhaStein

I have a blue Johanni, what is compatible with this guy. I love his temperment and would love to have little basterds blue and red or something. And do the spawn reproduce or does the cross breeding make them infertile?

I'm turning my 30 gal into a cichlid tank so any possibilites would be nice.


----------



## The Predator

nice! what is it?


----------



## The Predator

Dovi x texas


----------

